# Anyone have luck with a Exo-Terra 12x12x18 for Thumbnail species?



## Gojira101 (Apr 6, 2012)

So I've been thinking about getting back into the hobby and I was cusrious as to whether anyone has had any luck with housing Thumbnails in a Exo-Terra 12x12x18 tank. The tank itself is well establish with plants already and I've had it for a 6 months so far. I'm curious as to whetehre any one has been successful with Thumbnail species in this size tank, if so which kind. I've had Leuc's in the past and am familiar with general care. 

Also wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to what other plant species I should add to the mix or do you think this would suffice. Let me know and feel free to PM me with any other helpful info.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have not personally kept thumbs in that size but I know many do with much success. You would be wise however to add a few bromeliads, as thumbs will greatly utilize them!


----------



## Gojira101 (Apr 6, 2012)

That seems to be a common plant that thumbnails utilize so that is deffinetly in the cards in the near future. I first need to do a little research about them. I've kept them as house plants but not as Vivarium plants in a long time. Any suggestions as far as which Bromeliad species to use?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Very easy to keep in vivariums. Just mount them and keep the roots from getting too wet. As long as their is water in the axils and have decent light they will thrive!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Majority of the people on here use Neoregelia broms. As stated, really easy to care for. Thumbnails are also not as hard to keep as you think. Just make sure to have an abundance of microorganism like the springs and isos on hand and feed with the malo and not the hidea.



Gojira101 said:


> That seems to be a common plant that thumbnails utilize so that is deffinetly in the cards in the near future. I first need to do a little research about them. I've kept them as house plants but not as Vivarium plants in a long time. Any suggestions as far as which Bromeliad species to use?


----------



## Gojira101 (Apr 6, 2012)

WeeNe858 said:


> Majority of the people on here use Neoregelia broms. As stated, really easy to care for. Thumbnails are also not as hard to keep as you think. Just make sure to have an abundance of microorganism like the springs and isos on hand and feed with the malo and not the hidea.



Thats the Bromeliad with the removable cup in the center right? If I was to purchase an adult pair of imitators would you still advise supplying an abundance of microoragnisms? Really appreciate all this helpful info thanks!

Any other major critiques on my setup, that you can see?


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

I house my pair of fg vents in this 12x12x18 exo. They are doing great and are producing fertile clutches every 5 days or so. 



















Mark

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gojira101 said:


> Thats the Bromeliad with the removable cup in the center right? If I was to purchase an adult pair of imitators would you still advise supplying an abundance of microoragnisms? Really appreciate all this helpful info thanks!
> 
> Any other major critiques on my setup, that you can see?


Are you asking if you have any broms in your setup? If so I do not see any... What type of plants are those in there? They look like they will get pretty big. Just curious!

If you want to check out some broms, I get mine from tropicalplantz.com. They have a huge selection and I have always been satisfied! 

Tropical Plantz :: Bromeliads :: Neoregelia


----------



## Gojira101 (Apr 6, 2012)

mrfrogdude said:


> I house my pair of fg vents in this 12x12x18 exo. They are doing great and are producing fertile clutches every 5 days or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. How are those Bromeliads on the back Wall mounted? I was thinking of planting one or two on the left hand of the tank but after seeing this maybe I'll think about mounting some on the back of it or on the driftwood.


----------



## Gojira101 (Apr 6, 2012)

cschub13 said:


> Are you asking if you have any broms in your setup? If so I do not see any... What type of plants are those in there? They look like they will get pretty big. Just curious!
> 
> If you want to check out some broms, I get mine from tropicalplantz.com. They have a huge selection and I have always been satisfied!
> 
> Tropical Plantz :: Bromeliads :: Neoregelia


No I don't have any Bromeliads in my tank yet, as for the rest of the plants they are slow growers or dwarf species. The tree is a Tropical Cherry Bonzai Tree that won't grow any larger than what you see. Peperomia rotundifolia var. pilosior, and Peperomia angulata. The plant infront is unknown but has stayed the same size for the past 6 months (very hardy with rigid leaves) Then the floor is lined with a Spagnum moss. 

Thanks for the suggestion I'll check them out, most of the time I head down to BlackJungle terrarium supplies very knowledgable staff there.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Gojira101 said:


> Thats the Bromeliad with the removable cup in the center right? If I was to purchase an adult pair of imitators would you still advise supplying an abundance of microoragnisms? Really appreciate all this helpful info thanks!
> 
> Any other major critiques on my setup, that you can see?


You're referring to an ARTIFICIAL BROMELIAD plant, that has the removable cup in the center(for tadpole deposition), which are sold in Small, Medium and Large sizes. People were recommending live Bromeliads though, but either will work. You just cannot "mount" the fake ones, they come with a 'stand' at 90 degrees or 45 degrees. I actually have them in a couple of my tanks and they are definitely utilized. Got tads with my R. imitator varaderos in some of the center cups right now! 

And yes, adults will also benefit from the springtails as well. The springtails will act as little janitors for the tank, cleaning up the frog poop(by eating it), taking out the mold, etc. It's win - win clearly!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

They are mounted by using toothpicks stuck in to create a y shape to hold up the plant until it roots in(around a month or two). 

The bromelaids mounted on the wood are my favorite. 

Mark

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

